# For the last 3 days my Tivo has stopped making it's daily call via the network



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I can still telnet and get Tivoweb up but in the phone connection it says "number unavailable", i have tried several times to force a daily call but still get the same message


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you ping the outside world from the TiVo when you telnet to it?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Not entirely sure what you mean there as i haven't had to ping anything before so not sure what ip i should be pinging


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Any.

64.233.183.147


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cheers, this is what it came back with:

PING 64.233.183.147 (64.233.183.147): 56 data bytes


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

you don't get any replies then?

should have 64 bytes from xx.xx.xx.xx: icmp_seq etc?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

No nothing apart from what i posted above ^^^


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Anything out of the ordinary if you run nic_config_tivo?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Anything out of the ordinary if you run nic_config_tivo?


Hmmm not that _i_ notice, also reluctant to change anything as the last time i did that it opened a can of worms!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Should the ip gateway be the same as my router


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

yep


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> yep


herein lies the problem then  , why and how would it of changed though!

I've just changed it and rebooting Tivo now.

Cheers by the way


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, i changed it to my routers ip and now i've lost telnet  


Here we go again...............................


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

What was the IP? What did you change it to?

What's the IP of the PC you're connecting to tivo with?

What's tivos IP?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> What was the IP? What did you change it to?
> 
> What's the IP of the PC you're connecting to tivo with?
> 
> What's tivos IP?


The gateway ip was 192.168.1.1 and i changed it to 192.168.1.254 (my router ip)

The pc ip is 192.168.1.64

FWIW my tivo ip is 192.168.1.150


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

That shouldn't have lost telnet. Try restarting the TiVo.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> That shouldn't have lost telnet. Try restarting the TiVo.


Thats what i did and i lost telnet and also tivoweb


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

When I did that I'd accidentally hit enter or some such during nic_config_tivo
I'd put Tivo into an unknown IP and subnet and I had to pull the drive to sort it out.
How careful were you when you entered your new settings?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the tivo-native version of nic_config_tivo may be buggy.

It always lost all network access whenever I ran it on one of my tivos,
(only edited daily call) - I think it was obliterating the WEP code of airnet.

The PC linux version was fine, with the HDD out of the tivo.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

AMc said:


> When I did that I'd accidentally hit enter or some such during nic_config_tivo
> I'd put Tivo into an unknown IP and subnet and I had to pull the drive to sort it out.
> How careful were you when you entered your new settings?


Well what happened was i put the tivo ip in then pressed enter and it immediately jumped to gateway ip and completely missed the subnet, i thought i had pressed enter twice so did it again and exactly the same happened so i thought "oh it must do that automatically"


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If I remember correctly (and it's a long time since I last did it), you shouldn't press enter if you have entered three digits in the last part of the IP address. It will move on to the next field automatically.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

iankb said:


> If I remember correctly (and it's a long time since I last did it), you shouldn't press enter if you have entered three digits in the last part of the IP address. It will move on to the next field automatically.


Thanks for confirming the inevitable....................oh the joy of the wonderful world of tivo


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sadly I can't blame that problem for my mistake - I got the third set of numbers wrong not the fourth. In my haste I managed to reboot before I read what I'd done. As rebooting closes the Telnet connection I closed the DOS window before I realised my mistake and couldn't scroll back to find out what the settings actually were so I could reconfigure my router to temporarily talk to Tivo and set it all right.
I try and take my time when doing anything on Tivo - esp. things I don't really understand but I still managed to create a file called "contab" the other day and paniced when it was empty


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Well hooked the drive up (again) and noticed that the subnet hadn't changed it was the same as before, i looked at the ip address for tivo and it was wrong _it_ had entered *92*.168.1.150 when it should've been *192*.168.1.150!!!

When i say _it_ i mean the computer because i would never make a simple mistake such as that............................


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Me neithr


----------



## colint (Apr 26, 2004)

My Tivo has not been able to make a call from 9th April, have tried to force network call but always fails with number unavailable. Can Telnet into Tivo and ping out. All looks correct in nic_config_tivo. Have rebooted but no luck...

Any ideas?


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

colint said:


> My Tivo has not been able to make a call from 9th April, have tried to force network call but always fails with number unavailable. Can Telnet into Tivo and ping out. All looks correct in nic_config_tivo. Have rebooted but no luck...
> 
> Any ideas?


Only noticed my data was out of date when it didn't record Dr. Who tonight! A quick look at the channel grid revealed it had no data for BBC1 or 2.

I telnetted in, pinged out. No problems. Reran nic_config_tivo, that was correct.

Tried a reboot of both the wireless bridge and the Tivo.

As of now 8pm Sat it has managed to connect and is now ploughing through a week's worth of updates.

Previous successful call was 13th April! I never check that as it never fails...


----------



## akilgore (Nov 10, 2002)

hokkers999 said:


> Previous successful call was 13th April!


Same here...! How odd...
I wonder what has happened to cause this...?

I'm trying rerunning nic_config_tivo and the rebooting now...

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## colint (Apr 26, 2004)

I ended up reconnecting the telephone line and changed the config to diarlup. I now have the tv listing. Will change back to network tomorrow and check to see if all working on that front also. Very annoying as missed Doctor Who, but then realised that it's on Virgin On Demand


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

colint said:


> Very annoying as missed Doctor Who, but then realised that it's on Virgin On Demand


It's also on BBC3 on Sundays @ 8pm and Fridays @ 9pm; with commentary on the interactive. When it works; which is hasn't for me since the re-brand to VM


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't help with the problem but if you're networked and you configure DailyMail_Jazz then you'll get a warning about what Tivo is doing and if the daily call has failed.
It took a bit of fiddling for me, mainly setting the mail authentication properly and gettiing cron installed and working, but definitely worth the effort.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=140252&highlight=dailymail


----------

